# Giant Killer Mantids....



## ellroy (Jul 26, 2005)

Anyone seen that really old attack of the giant mantis movie???

I see the King Kong remake will be out soon......I bet the mantis remake is next!! :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 26, 2005)

Definately a "YES"  

S. Lineola would be best species as the killer.... Wouldn't see how an Orchid mantis could be a ginat killer in the movie :wink:


----------



## ellroy (Jul 26, 2005)

Update: I can now confirm that the original title was actually eadly Mantis (1957)

Details ..... http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0050294/

I reckon a group of Wandering Violin Mantids running amok would look pretty impressive.......perhaps "Attack of the Mantids" would be a good sequel!! 8)

Perhaps I'm getting a bit carried away  .....I'm very bored you know


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 26, 2005)

If they do ill be the first one at the movies .


----------



## Joe (Jul 26, 2005)

I would definitly see it!  I bet the killer mantis would be a european mantis since they really r "always hungry killers"  

Joe


----------



## ellroy (Jul 28, 2005)

Run for your lives!!!! :shock:







[SIZE=8pt]pic from http://www.hammerposters.com[/SIZE] 8)


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2005)

I think a H Grandis should star in this one. One of mine said she would volunteer her services.


----------



## ellroy (Jul 28, 2005)

Thats great Rick.....every movie needs a love interest!


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Jul 28, 2005)

I remember when this movie was on television a few years ago. I was lucky to tape it when I did. As far as I know, it hasn't been on again.


----------



## Max (Jul 28, 2005)

LoL, What Kinda Rating Is "Not Suitable For Children"???? :lol:


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 28, 2005)

a rating for a very old movies made like in the ww1.


----------



## Butkiknchikn (Jul 29, 2005)

> LoL, What Kinda Rating Is "Not Suitable For Children"???? :lol:


LOL


----------



## FieroRumor (Aug 2, 2005)

Heh, anyone watch the last Godzilla movie? He lays waste to a lot of monsters, one of 'em is a giant mantis.


----------



## AFK (Sep 20, 2007)

it's been more than 2 years now and still no giant mantis movie


----------



## Asa (Sep 20, 2007)

Ya sorry guys...


----------



## thebugwife (Sep 21, 2007)

Our friend is a fanatic about old horror flicks and printed up a picture of the movie poster and photo shopped in "Ken's Deadly Mantis". Its loving hung over the mantis closet...he also swore he'd never come to our house again ever....hehehe...

I love a good monster movie!!!


----------



## FortunateSon (Sep 23, 2007)

We should spark up a petition for a killer mantis movie remake lol


----------



## AFK (Sep 24, 2007)

finally, a giant killer mantis movie is coming out!!!


----------



## joossa (Sep 24, 2007)

> finally, a giant killer mantis movie is coming out!!!


How do you know it's a mantis :?:

Would be awesome, though...


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 24, 2007)

Where's the mantis? It could have been anything...


----------



## AFK (Sep 27, 2007)

use your imagination


----------



## Mantida (Jan 26, 2008)

AFK said:


> finally, a giant killer mantis movie is coming out!!!


Sorry for activating an old thread but...

Did anyone see that movie, Cloverfield?

According to wikipedia, the monster appears to be part mantis.


----------

